# Web based email



## jcaleb (Jun 27, 2013)

is it possible to install my own web based email, without having those panels like ehcp, cpanel, kloxo?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't apt-get install roundcube (if it's Debian-based) work?  I can honestly say I never have tried anything like that but...


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 27, 2013)

ill tryu boss


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd say just install RoundCube in a subdomain on your site and you'll be good to go... Get some nice themes too


----------



## Mun (Jun 27, 2013)

roundcube should be downloaded IMO, but there is also squirrelmail, and a few others.

I personally user roundcube.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 27, 2013)

how to setup mx records? is it just 1 entry and put any number in the priority and then the ip address of my server?


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 27, 2013)

when i do apt-get install roundcube, it will install dependencies? or install first sendmail and such?


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jun 27, 2013)

On MX, yeah, just one entry - put your priority to 1, then the IP of your server.

When you install roundcube via apt-get, it'll just install the PHP script. You need to/can (depending on how you want to look at it) install your own mail servers beforehand - sendmail or postfix + dovecot or courier.

There's also iRedmail (http://www.iredmail.org/download.html) which pretty much handles it all -- installing Postfix, Dovecot, PHP, MySQL, Apache, Roundcube.. -- so you don't need to muck with configurations and stuff


----------



## sv01 (Jun 28, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> when i do apt-get install roundcube, it will install dependencies?


yes it does. If the dependencies not yet installed


----------



## vanarp (Jun 28, 2013)

There is Hastymail too as explained here:

https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/11117/hastymail2-simple-imap-webmail-client-using-nginx-php5


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 28, 2013)

nice i like that post on hastymail. is it much lighter that roundcube?


----------



## vanarp (Jun 28, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> nice i like that post on hastymail. is it much lighter that roundcube?


 
I do not know. I want to try it some day.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 28, 2013)

how much ram does it need for roundcube? is 256mb okay? im just a single user.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> how much ram does it need for roundcube? is 256mb okay? im just a single user.


*@jcaleb* should be plenty 

I used RoundCube before switching to Google Apss and loved it. It's very leightweight and pleasant to work with, and if you get into it's config deep enough it has a cool email password changing feature that generates strong hashes.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> @jcaleb should be plenty


compatible with nginx right?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> compatible with nginx right?


*@**jcaleb* back in the day I was using it with Apache, but I don't see why it wouldn't be. Basically what it boils down to with Nginx is that people need to write their own rewrite rules instead of relying on .htaccess files. However most PHP applications do the rewriting internally, so you only have to do the bare minimum. Short answer: yes.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 28, 2013)

A good full blown mail server setup is "Iredmail", make sure to have a gigabyte of ram though.


----------



## perennate (Jun 28, 2013)

Hard to beat desktop mail clients, but RoundCube and Horde Mail work. The latter has lots of random features that may be useful, including automatic mail filters.


----------



## sleddog (Jun 28, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> how to setup mx records? is it just 1 entry and put any number in the priority and then the ip address of my server?


An MX record should point to a hostname (A record), not an IP address.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 4, 2013)

I may just want to use thunderbird for mail. What should be the steps to install a mailserver? any links you can recommend for imap and smtp? i can see some in google, but i cant find how to add user so i can start using email service.

is mailserver also related to reverse dns?


----------



## shovenose (Jul 4, 2013)

Thunderbird is quite good. However for just one person checking one email account it's kind of overkill.


----------

